# Cyclone Flat Pack Kits now finalised & ready for production



## Chems (6 Oct 2011)

http://www.CycloneCentral.co.uk

150mm Version - for 3hp+ Extraction Systems





100mm Model Pictured, 150mm to big to photo!
£120

100mm Version - 2hp-3hp Extraction Systems




£90

63mm Version - Smaller Crossover Extractors




£70

50mm Version - For Workshop Vacs




£60

This should help you choose.




I will be taking orders for the next 2 weeks then closing it all down and producing the orders so expect the Cyclones within 4 weeks (if your ordered today). If it turns out that orders stop sooner than that then I'll close down earlier and start producing sooner. 

You can find out all the information you need and other accessories at:
http://www.CycloneCentral.co.uk 

Orders direct through the site or with me here please. Postage is £8 for UK and £15 for our French/European friends. 

Thanks to the Mods for their help and to JamesC for help with the Instructions and the others who offered.


----------



## Dibs-h (6 Oct 2011)

http://www.cyclonecentral.co.uk/img/ins ... ctions.pdf - page 6.

_" The fit should be extremely tight so use a good 
amount of pressure and twice it in"_

Eh?

Also ends with 

_"protrude"_

no sentence.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## 9fingers (6 Oct 2011)

Also on the website under 'spares' we have

"Accidents happen, need a spare part to replace a part of need a spare part to intergrate your cyclone into your own bespoke dust collections system."

Which could be 

"Accidents happen; need a spare _to replace a part or need a spare part to integrate your cyclone into your own bespoke dust collections system?"

HTH

Looks an excellent idea and cleanly implemented =D> =D> 
I hope it sells well and repays your development time.
Bob


----------



## paultnl (6 Oct 2011)

In step 8 of the instructions you refer to a table below but there is no table. Ordered the 63mm


----------



## Chems (6 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, will adjust all those bits now, seem to be no matter how many times you read something through!

Paul order received thank you.

Edit: Adjusted those bits, excellent spots! If you see anymore let me know.


----------



## philb88 (6 Oct 2011)

HI,

Is there any need to install an air-ramp inside the cyclone? Only as the ClearVue and some others Ive looked at had one, but then others didn't? Wasn't sure if it was something to do with the shape of the inlet?

Cheers PHIL


----------



## Chems (6 Oct 2011)

I did design an air ramp with the intention of including it, but after testing the 100mm design I just decided it wasn't worth the extra effort, it would be tricky to fit and I can't see any reason too as the standard cyclone is getting excellent filtration and the only way I'd improve my own setup is to replace my cloth bags on my extractor with fine filter cartridge.


----------



## Karl (6 Oct 2011)

James - put me down for a 50mm version for hooking up to the Fein vac.

I have one of the Oneida replicas connected to the Axi 2200. I took the bottom bag off, put the fine filter bag on the bottom, and sealed the top section up with a piece of MDF.






Works great - only a little dust goes through to the main bag for each drum of chippings, and this just sits in the bottom of the fine filter bag. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## philb88 (6 Oct 2011)

That's a pretty good looking setup!

Thanks for the info Chems!


----------



## The Bear (6 Oct 2011)

I applaud you for making this happen, no mean feat I'd imagine =D> 

A suggestion for your "why do I need a cyclone section" - how about the fact it increases the collection capacity massively so needs less emptying?

Regards

Mark


----------



## Chems (6 Oct 2011)

Karl":206hq82l said:


> James - put me down for a 50mm version for hooking up to the Fein vac.



Just pop the order through the site when your ready Karl or you have my details you can pay that way. 




The Bear":206hq82l said:


> I applaud you for making this happen, no mean feat I'd imagine =D>
> 
> A suggestion for your "why do I need a cyclone section" - how about the fact it increases the collection capacity massively so needs less emptying?



Thanks Mark, could you expand on that, do you mean that a drum can hold far more than the standard bag you may have on your extractor?


----------



## The Bear (6 Oct 2011)

Yes thats what I mean, just another selling point

Mark


----------



## Chems (6 Oct 2011)

I'll add that in then, ty.

*Now added.


----------



## powertools (6 Oct 2011)

If this is a new business venture for you and you have developed and produce this item yourself I take my hat off to you.
I run a small business and developed an item aimed at the diy mechanic and know how hard it can be to get it off the ground but it is worth the effort in the end.
I hope that this works out for you.


----------



## Chems (6 Oct 2011)

Thanks PowerTools, its been quite a bit of work but the idea was that the site would look after itself and answer all the questions and that seems to be working orders are rolling in slowly.


----------



## white_sw (7 Oct 2011)

Anyone in or around the Bristol area to share postage costs and get a 10% discount if we order several at once....?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Chems (7 Oct 2011)

I think OPJ is local to Bristol but he mostly hangs out at the Wood Haven.


----------



## Charlie Woody (7 Oct 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## white_sw (9 Oct 2011)

This is the extractor I have....

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod376272/

Would the 100mm cyclone be best paired up with this ?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Chems (9 Oct 2011)

Yeah the 100mm for that one is what you'd want.

That's the same one Karl is using I think with his Cyclone, so should be fairly proven.


----------



## white_sw (9 Oct 2011)

nice one.... thanks. order placed.


----------



## Charlie Woody (9 Oct 2011)

Chems

Order placed for 100mm.


----------



## Chems (9 Oct 2011)

Thanks both, orders received.


----------



## Aled Dafis (10 Oct 2011)

Excellent little project, I've just placed an order for a 63mm cyclone.

Cheers
Aled


----------



## Chems (10 Oct 2011)

Thanks Aled, order received.


----------



## Hobbyshop (10 Oct 2011)

I am interested in these items but unsure which cyclone I would need.
I am using a Startrite MDE-F2 twin motor extractor and 4" hose for general purpose extraction on a Deft table saw, De-walt DW733 thicknesser, and Axminster CT150 planer, as well as on my router table (usually with just the one motor running for the router table).

Can you suggest which cyclone would be most suitable, or would two different size cyclones be necessary to cover the different flow rates?


----------



## Chems (10 Oct 2011)

I think your Startrite has the same specs as a twin motor camvac, and I'm sure that they have got a huge amount of suck and would do fine with the 100mm model. When you use your router table do you use a smaller hose?


----------



## Hobbyshop (10 Oct 2011)

Yes. I use the Record 32mm hose (with 100mm adaptor) that was part of the package when I bought the extractor.

I have this connected (via an adaptor) to both the fence extraction port and to the router extraction port and it seems to extract well enough.

I assume the efficiency of the cyclone is affected by the flow velocity, and it is not just a question of matching hose size to inlet size.

Seems like I should order a 100mm unit and try it out, then order a smaller unit if it is inefficient for the lower flow rates, and when I have a better understanding of the different tools i will want to connect. I have only recently set up a properly equipped workshop and am learning what i need as I go along.

Does that sound a reasonable plan?


----------



## Chems (11 Oct 2011)

Yeah that sounds fine, see how you get on. 

You'll find you get much better fence extraction with a 63mm hose and just use the 32mm hose to the router, its what I do with mine, chip extractor on the fence and vac on the router.


----------



## Hobbyshop (11 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the advice Chems.

100mm version ordered!


----------



## Chems (11 Oct 2011)

Order Received, Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Chems (14 Oct 2011)

Lots of the 50mm models ordered so thought I'd upload the prototype video of the 50mm.


Video

Orders close down on Wed for those waiting for last minute.


----------



## Bongodrummer (15 Oct 2011)

Oooo nice. 

Being someone who has also spent a long time messing about making and tweaking cyclones (but not with any commercial interest), may I ask a few techy questions? What's the jointing strip adhesive and the glue you are using?
Is the plastic polycarb or something else?? 

The body material must be quite thin, to allow cold bending (particularly on the small versions which has a tighter radius at the bottom of the cone). To add to this the static pressure of shop vacs can be much greater than the higher airflow dust collectors, so... Is there any issue with the vacume deforming the walls of the cone when the vac's hose is restricted or blocked for example? 

Anyway, good work, great to see this technology catching on over here and being used!


----------



## Richard D (15 Oct 2011)

I have a 1/2HP extractor, but use 100mm hose from my saw, table and planer. I might upgrade to something larger later, but it's not a certainty. 

Would I be right in thinking that it would be worth the PITA of changing all the hose ports to something smaller, and going for the 63mm (or even the 50mm). 

Reminder - I must order by Weds


----------



## Chems (15 Oct 2011)

Bongodrummer":3ft91fkt said:


> Oooo nice.
> 
> Being someone who has also spent a long time messing about making and tweaking cyclones (but not with any commercial interest), may I ask a few techy questions? What's the jointing strip adhesive and the glue you are using?
> Is the plastic polycarb or something else??
> ...



Trade secrets I'm afraid! :twisted: I did worry about the collapse issue with the cyclones before I made one, went made into the cone and the top and foot is on, I can barely depress the sides out of shape with my, theres no defomation with the extractors I've used. (3hp and Festool) I've tried blocking them off with my hand too, no problems. 


@Richard, I don't think a 1/2hp machine will run the 100mm but you could probably get away with the 63mm one.


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (16 Oct 2011)

Chems,

My extractor is the old Axi ADE1200. Will this be man enough for the 100mm cyclone? If so I'll order via the website.

cheers
Phil


----------



## Chems (16 Oct 2011)

Hey Phil,

I can't see the specs of it because they don't sell it anymore, but its the same one OPJ has and I think that should be man enough for the 100mm its a proper chip extractor.


----------



## paultnl (16 Oct 2011)

I would be interested in knowing the numbers of each size that have been ordered. If that is a trade secret how about the ratio.


----------



## Bongodrummer (16 Oct 2011)

Trade secrets a :? 
At Least let us know what it is made from, polycarb right? Surely you have to tell people what they are buying? I cant think of any other plastics that would be strong enough to cold bend like that, and not collapse. 
Am tempted to put an order in just so I can satisfy my curiosity  

Did you prototype ones with a downward angled inlet? Obviously you decided it was more bother than it was worth, but did you notice any difference at all?


----------



## Chems (17 Oct 2011)

The ratio is split at 33% each for 50mm 63mm and 100mm.

The body is polcarb, I though that had been said but I think it was in another thread. The angled inlet is for ones with air ramps I think. :-$


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (17 Oct 2011)

Do these improve suction and work just as good or better as a normal chip extractor over say 10m of steel pipe?

I have a 150mm extractor that splits into two 100mm so would mess my setup up and would need "rejigging" again (which im fed up of doing) if I had the 150mm. One of the 100mm pipes solely feeds the thicknesser planer and mortiser. Im thinking if I use the 100mm cyclone on the other 100mm steel would benefit me as that has the bandsaw, table saw, lathe and soon to be router table and disc / spindle sander.

Now then does it make any difference if I was to place this cyclone more "inline" say 3-5m of steel which then feeds the other 10m or so. Reason being is space and I think I would like to put this above the beams where all the steel pipes run. Yes changing this would be a pain but as its the T/P that fills the extractor up quickly which wouldn't be on the cyclone side its mainly going to be dust in the drop box, so it wouldn't need changing that often.


----------



## Chems (17 Oct 2011)

I'm not 100% I understand everything you're asking but they don't improve suction as such, your suction remains the same. They do however preserve your suction, as you know when the filter bags and the bag gets full the suck lowers, with a Cyclone you never get that as the filters never get clogged and the bag never gets full. 

I don't think it really matters how far away you place the Cyclone from the extractor within reason. My extractor is 150mm which I run into the 100mm Cyclone and then on the 100m Cyclone use a 100mm Y adaptor to give me two feeds, I see no reason why you couldn't do that?

If you were to mount the Cyclone at celling level but connect it to your drop box with a length of hose on the floor that would save some space but still allow emptying?


----------



## Phil Sewell (17 Oct 2011)

chems,

There is a typo in the second paragraph on the home page .Benfits.

Interesting product, look forward to hearing some feedback from people.
Phil.


----------



## Chems (17 Oct 2011)

Thanks Phil, now fixed.


----------



## Chems (17 Oct 2011)

48(ish)hours to go, if you are waiting till the last minute, its approaching, Wednesday evening the site won't accept anymore orders. Thanks to all those that have, with the number of orders its looking to be the week of the 7th for delivery rather than the week before.


----------



## philb88 (17 Oct 2011)

Will you be making them again after this date, Or will it just be a one time thing?


----------



## Chems (17 Oct 2011)

Unsure tbh, it only works in volume, I sorta think that everyone who wants one will have had one this last 2 weeks. See what happens in the 2 weeks downtime for production.


----------



## Bongodrummer (17 Oct 2011)

Chems":115m7feh said:


> I'm not 100% I understand everything you're asking but they don't improve suction as such, your suction remains the same. They do however preserve your suction, as you know when the filter bags and the bag gets full the suck lowers, with a Cyclone you never get that as the filters never get clogged and the bag never gets full.



Indeed, by introducing a cyclone you are adding to the air resistance, ie. you are not increasing maximum _theoretical _suction/airflow, but reducing it. This can be an airflow reduction of anything from 15% upward, depending on the design dimensions of the cyclone. In real word conditions however, a cyclone almost always increases airflow, because it will help to prevent the proverbial blocked filter experience (which is often far more detrimental to airflow and general sanity).

Lots of people underestimate how much difference adding obstacles, 90degree bends, drop boxes, changes in duct size, and the like will make to airflow. When I was messing with my dust sniper projects, I found that simply routing the hose before it even got to the cyclone differently could literally 1/2 the airflow. Admittedly I was experimenting with introducing baffles and things, that I knew would compromise airflow a bit, just wasn't expecting that much.


----------



## PeterBassett (18 Oct 2011)

I definitely want one, 100mm, but I've just had a little boy so the hobby has taken a bit of a back seat! I guess we can have another thread in the future about a second production run.

Good on you for giving it a go in the first place!

Pete


----------



## cutting42 (18 Oct 2011)

Got my order in, not quite ready for it but this will be the impetus to modify my extraction system.


----------



## cutting42 (16 Nov 2011)

Kit arrived this afternoon, looking forward to making up. Thanks for doing this at a sensible price.


----------



## paultnl (16 Nov 2011)

Mine arrived today but wont be able to get to it until the weekend :-(


----------



## Charlie Woody (16 Nov 2011)

Mine also arrived. Like others won't have a chance to look at it for a week or so. All seems ok (not had time to check properly) even though the packaging had opened in transit.


----------



## Hobbyshop (16 Nov 2011)

I also received mine today.

Thanks.

Now I just have to choose between carrying on with making the drawers for my workbench, or playing with my new toy. :lol:


----------



## TheTiddles (17 Nov 2011)

I'd be interested to know how these cyclones look after a few months use, a lot of random junk goes into my extractor and I'm thinking all that lovely clear plastic will soon be scratched up, do post some pictures if you have any please!

Aidan


----------



## Chems (17 Nov 2011)

Glad they all arrived, had a few reports of rough handling from the couriers. But the packing isn't idea, it needs to be wide to fit the tubing in but then stuff flys around inside! Going to use a different packaging method next time!


----------



## JasonMuteham (17 Nov 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday, couldn't resist gluing it up!


----------



## Charlie Woody (17 Nov 2011)

Jason

What size of drop box are you using please and where did you source it?


----------



## Chems (17 Nov 2011)

That looks great Jason, I love your drum art!


----------



## JasonMuteham (17 Nov 2011)

Charlie Woody":1fmm4vph said:


> Jason
> 
> What size of drop box are you using please and where did you source it?



220 Lt from ebay the listing has expired but here's a link to the seller 

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/wainfield/&_t ... 1423.l2754


----------



## JasonMuteham (17 Nov 2011)

Chems":2icvkrcu said:


> That looks great Jason, I love your drum art!




Thanks, if you haven't already guessed the drum was previously used to transport honey, it smelt good!


----------



## Chems (17 Nov 2011)

That's a sweet second hand score!


----------



## Charlie Woody (17 Nov 2011)

Jason

I think that will be too big for my workshop. It seemed smaller in the photo ..... or maybe just wishful thinking on my part. I want to be able to slide mine under my DeWalt chop saw stand when emptying. The fibre board ones that Chems put the link to are about the right height but I would like a larger diameter to increase the volume it would hold. Also not sure if they would be strong enough.

I'll be interested to see what others use as they assemble their cyclones.


----------



## Chems (17 Nov 2011)

Why not make your own?


----------



## JasonMuteham (18 Nov 2011)

Charlie Woody":f7f1yu96 said:


> Jason
> 
> I think that will be too big for my workshop. It seemed smaller in the photo ..... or maybe just wishful thinking on my part. I want to be able to slide mine under my DeWalt chop saw stand when emptying. The fibre board ones that Chems put the link to are about the right height but I would like a larger diameter to increase the volume it would hold. Also not sure if they would be strong enough.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what others use as they assemble their cyclones.



Including the cyclone the setup is 1700mm high and 600mm in diameter.


----------



## dddd (18 Nov 2011)

Any idea when you'll be re-opening for more orders? I'm a little late to the party and I want to get in on it


----------



## Chems (19 Nov 2011)

Yeah I think we are defo going to do another had a lot of request over the last few weeks. Can't say for sure what date, want to wait for any feedback from the first batch and adjust. Also we are looking at alternative packaging and a different method of supplying glue. What I can say is another run before Christmas.


----------



## white_sw (19 Nov 2011)

Thanks Chems... Received mine yesterday. It was delivered earlier in the week but we were away. Nice of the courier (Yodel) to sling it over the fence and split the box open. No card left. Only found out when checking the web tracking and it said "Parcel Delivered CUSTOMER" so I went looking. Most couriers leave my parcels with a neighbour. The contents was all over the floor, wet and covered leafs ! All there though and undamaged.

This is the 5th delivery I have received using the courier Yodel and not one good experience to date.. Cowboys. They seam as bad as HDNL/City Link or maybe ever worse if that's possible !

Will be gluing it up this weekend. Looking forward to it....

Ta,
Sam


----------



## Kieran62 (19 Nov 2011)

Morning Chems,

Finally got mine glued together this morning, very easy assembly  
The good thing was I've finally found a use for the hopeless Triton dust collector  .
Can thourghly recomend your cyclone to others who are thinking of participating in the next production run.


----------



## dddd (19 Nov 2011)

Great news Chems I'll keep an eye out on your website, I'm after two of them. 

Will be very interested to see the feed back from the others too.


----------



## Chems (19 Nov 2011)

white_sw":16pl8sa1 said:


> Thanks Chems... Received mine yesterday. It was delivered e
> arlier in the week but we were away. Nice of the courier (Yodel) to sling it over the fence and split the box open. No card left. Only found out when checking the web tracking and it said "Parcel Delivered CUSTOMER" so I went looking. Most couriers leave my parcels with a neighbour. The contents was all over the floor, wet and covered leafs ! All there though and undamaged.
> 
> This is the 5th delivery I have received using the courier Yodel and not one good experience to date.. Cowboys. They seam as bad as HDNL/City Link or maybe ever worse if that's possible !
> ...



That's a real shame, I'm glad the contents were OK. I thought yodel were OK based on my experience so that's why I used them. However the European ones were sent with ups I thought they were really good so may use them for everything next time.

Kieran, looks great, glad to see your all putting them together no trouble.


----------



## 9fingers (19 Nov 2011)

I've had consistently good results from Hermes for sending, receiving and requesting a collection from say an ebay seller as my expense.
They tend to employ part timers working out of their own vehicles to do the domestic rounds and that seems to attract a better service attitude.
They seem to work out slightly cheaper when the arrangements are made through Parcel2Go for some reason. Not sure if that still is true for multiple parcel pick up
Bob


----------



## Chems (19 Nov 2011)

Wouldn't use Hermes. I think its a bad company image. Had a Hermes delivery on Thurs this scruffy taxi driver came to the door doesn't say hello, points to his feet were I have to pick up my parcel, shoves the device in my face then walks off without a word. I don't want such people being the face of my company at your door. One thing I've always liked about axminster is the high class delivery you get. I think on reflection with yodel feedback I may use UPS totally.


----------



## 9fingers (19 Nov 2011)

Maybe I'm lucky. A very friendly lady does our round. Always calls around 8.30 am and leaves stuff with neighbours if I'm not in.
Could not be a more pleasant experience!

I guess it all depends on the individual with all these services.

Bob


----------



## Chems (19 Nov 2011)

Yes I think the human element is changeable with all of them.


----------



## Aled Dafis (19 Nov 2011)

I'm also having problems with Yodel, they left a card on Thursday stating that a signature was required so I re-arranged the delivery for Friday and left a message stuck to the front door asking them to leave the parcel with a neighbour. Same again, just a card with a tick next to the signature required box. Their website doesn't allow you to give delivery instructions/alternate address, so what more can I do??

Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will try again on Monday.


----------



## Chems (19 Nov 2011)

One thing I liked about Yodel was that I was able to ring the depot of something I'd sent out via an ebay sale and give them instructions to leave it with somebody else. 

Your is at the depot in Llanelli according to the track. And I think you will be able to get hold of them via these details:

01554 777877
Unit 10 Dafen Industrial Estate Dafen, Llanelli, Dyfed SA14 8QW


----------



## Chems (20 Nov 2011)

For those of you interested in a second run, you can sign up the mailing list:

http://cyclonecentral.co.uk/MailingList.php

And an email will be sent out as soon as its open for orders.


----------



## shipbadger (20 Nov 2011)

Interesting to see the old problem of courier firms raising it's head again. Anyone know the outcome of the survey Axminster did a while back after complaints when they tried a new company? For what it's worth I had to call Yodel back to get my delivery and could only use their automated system. They're not my favourite firm as they seem to treat packages more roughly than others and true to form my package was only just holding together with most of the brown tape having lost contact with the cardboard. Thought they might have improved from HDN days. Think it's all there still though; must unpack it this week but been busy with aged parents who are both ill. Hermes is a swear word round here, left a parcel of books inside my gate in a rainstorm (and I've a porch they could have been left in). Package found by my Royal Mail postie (a good bloke) and brought up to the house. Fortunately the books dried out reasonably well after a day on top of the radiator but a close thing.

Tony Comber


----------



## Chems (20 Nov 2011)

I think FedEx is the best, but they aren't really small guy friendly.


----------



## Karl (20 Nov 2011)

James

I use UPS for any deliveries. £8.40 for anything upto 20kg, and faultless service. 

I don't know how much Yodel are, but they don't sound too clever.. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Chems (20 Nov 2011)

Yeah, I think ups is the way forward.


----------



## Aled Dafis (20 Nov 2011)

Chems":2b91ejbn said:


> One thing I liked about Yodel was that I was able to ring the depot of something I'd sent out via an ebay sale and give them instructions to leave it with somebody else.
> 
> Your is at the depot in Llanelli according to the track. And I think you will be able to get hold of them via these details:
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, I'll get on to them first thing tomorrow.

Now that's what I call service!!


----------



## Chems (1 Dec 2011)

Orders now re-open over Christmas with Delivery between the 9th and 16th of Jan.


----------



## Chems (24 Dec 2011)

To those of you who like to wait till nearer the end: 5 days left on this order cycle!


----------



## Chems (30 Dec 2011)

24hrs remaining on this cycle. But will be opening again shortly after so no need to panic!


----------



## flanajb (11 Dec 2015)

Karl":374o4wjq said:


> James - put me down for a 50mm version for hooking up to the Fein vac.
> 
> I have one of the Oneida replicas connected to the Axi 2200. I took the bottom bag off, put the fine filter bag on the bottom, and sealed the top section up with a piece of MDF.
> 
> ...




I appreciate this a really old post, but it is still very relevant today. I was thinking of doing the same with my setup, but then using an Axminster HEPA vac filter bag cut down for the bag on the extractor. Do people think this will work or will a HEPA bag reduce the air flow too much?


----------



## Droogs (11 Dec 2015)

Suggest you contact james via his website which is here: http://www.cyclonecentral.co.uk/


----------

